# whats up with shaq?? is he getting old???



## mavfanatic (Jun 13, 2002)

no mater how you look at it,the big guy is getting weak!!
he took less than 10 reb' a game in the season and made only(ya,iknow its gonna sound funny) 27 points per game.
if you compare it to trhee years ago,with his 29.5 points!!!13 reb!!!where is he.
you can say is injured blablabla,or that kobe is getting more dominant blabla,but its chicken**** and you all know that,and if they hadnt got horry standing where he stood in game 4,they would have lost the dear #3,and if you rememeber what happen prior to that'you know that shaq missed an easy ho so east shot,that he had suppose to dunk.
luckily the lakers had horry there to backup,but otherwise shaq would have lost the championship allby him self.
think about it.


----------



## Laker Magic (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *mavfanatic *
> 
> luckily the lakers had horry there to backup,but otherwise shaq would have lost the championship allby him self.
> think about it.


Well this IS a team game. I wouldn't have had the finish any other way in game 4 than Big Game Rob living up to his name.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

> and you all know that,and if they hadnt got horry standing where he stood in game 4,they would have lost the dear #3,


If, if, if, that is all I hear now a days. Well if Dallas played any defense at all they might have beaten the Kings.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Shaq*

The reason Shaq isn't getting any rebounds is because he is too heavy, and can't scramble around for the ball like he did in past years. And the reason that he is too heavy is because he has had all of these injuries that have basically kept him from exercising as much as a normal player would. Next year, he'll be back down to 315-320 lbs in weight, and will grab 12-13 boards a game. 
If you look at the stats this year, almost every high scorer's point total went down. T-Mac, Kobe, Shaq, ViNsAnItY, Stackhouse. I could name a few more. 
Stop hating on the Lakers. You may say that if Horry hadn't hit the shot the Lakers wouldn't have been where they are. But, he did hit the shot, he didn't cheat, he didn't pay anyone off, he made the game winning basket. It is part of the game. You could say, "If Mike Bibby hadn't made the last shot in Game 5, the Lakers would've been up 3-2, and would have won it in 6." But he did make it. Move on, don't just dwell on something.:grinning:


----------



## mavfanatic (Jun 13, 2002)

what the **** is the connection!!!
dont make me a lakers hater,i like the lakers,and i know its a part of the game those shots,what i was refering to is shaqs miserable miss that came before that!!!!!!!
and thats bull if you think shaq will be getting close to 12-13 reb' per game,no ****ing way,personaly i think next year the lakers are gonna get beaten by dallas and sacramento,and im totaly objective when i say it,as i say i like the lakers,but they will be blown away and youl see that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*HaHaHa*

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: HaHaHa!!! Dallas, they don't have a chance! I'm laughing my *** off about this post.:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Shaq wasn't playing as well in the regular season for several reasons:

Injuries
Overweight
Kobe playing better

However- in the playoffs he played as well as he ever has.


----------



## mavfanatic (Jun 13, 2002)

thets bull****.
being overweight is a very big part of his game.
he allways has some sort of injurys.
and kobe is a little more dominant then he was,so how come he takes less reb',allot less.
his game became realy ugly,your all just happy because he brings championships with him,but his just a 7-1 350,with better quicknes than most big guys,when he gets his foot in the paint its a sure backet not because of his faidaways or hes accedentel hook shots.
your making too much of him,hes just a big guy,thats it!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Shaq*

You say the reason that he makes his baskets is because he is big. Well yeah, he's big, but to be a great player you have to be more than big. Look at Shawn Bradley, he's 7'6", he is pretty crappy. Next year, I want you to watch a Lakers game on ABC, and ESPN, and remember all of the shots that Shaq makes. As you'll see, some of them are fadeaways, some are free throws, some are fancy layups, and of course, some of them will be slam dunks. Basically, what I'm trying to say is, yeah Shaq's big, but that's not the only reason that he is a great player.


----------



## mavfanatic (Jun 13, 2002)

dont you dare mention shewn bradley,so what if he 7'6,hes also 260,compare that to the big man shaq who is 352!!!!!!!
calculate a pound per inch and youl see how ****ing good shewn bradley is.
shaq doesnt threw any fadeways,and other shots beside dunking.
hes game is fat and thets that. :yes:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

As long as LA keep winning championships, does anyone care then?


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> As long as LA keep winning championships, does anyone care then?


um, i think non-laker fans care...


----------



## mavfanatic (Jun 13, 2002)

i dont give a ****,good for them.
what im saying is that its not fun to look at this kind of game and that shaq is a blaberbutt,thats that.


----------

